# Monitorbezeichnungen



## freibier47906 (23. September 2011)

Da bei mir auch bald ein neuer Monitor in Frage kommt,bin schon das Forum am Durchforsten. Nun komm ich mit den Bezeichnungen z.B. von Samsung durcheinander. Hier werden z.B. der Syncmaster P 2450 H oder der Syncmaster BX 2450 L genannt,bloß wenn ich bei Alternate gucke,kommen da so Bezeichnungen ala Samsung SyncMaster *S24A350H* . Was hat das denn jetzt zu bedeuten,hat Samsung die Bezeichnungs"regeln" verändert?


----------



## Zeto89 (24. September 2011)

Meiner meinung nach sind die Regeln alle beim alten.
anhand der Ziffer erkennt man die Größe und "S", "P" oder "BX" die Serie.

Verbessert mich bitte wenn ich falsch liege.


----------



## freibier47906 (24. September 2011)

Ok,dann frage ich mal ganz direkt...hat den SyncMaster S24A350H hier jemand zu Hause stehen,oder kann was zu Spieletauglichkeit sagen? Von den Bewertungen her muß der ja ganz gut sein...nicht nur bei Alternate.


----------



## Zeto89 (24. September 2011)

Daraus lässt sich doch schliessen das der Samsung ganz gut ist.

In der Allgemeinheit kann man generell zu Samsung greifen, wenn man doch mal ein blödes Model erwischt hat, dann gibt es ja noch die Möglichkeit der Zurückgabe.


----------



## Softy (25. September 2011)

freibier47906 schrieb:


> Ok,dann frage ich mal ganz direkt...hat den SyncMaster S24A350H hier jemand zu Hause stehen,oder kann was zu Spieletauglichkeit sagen? Von den Bewertungen her muß der ja ganz gut sein...nicht nur bei Alternate.



Ich habe den Samsung in 27". Zum Zocken ist der schon sehr gut, aber es gibt auch Kritikpunkte. Hier mein Feedback von damals: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...monitor-27-led-300-gesucht-3.html#post3250063

Auch nicht prickelnd ist die Tatsache, dass nur ein HDMI und ein VGA Anschluss vorhanden ist. Aber zum Zocken an sich erste Sahne


----------



## freibier47906 (27. September 2011)

Bin eben bei K&M Elektronik auf den LG Flatron E2441V. Da gibts in der Beschreibung die Bezeichnung WLED. Ist mir da in der Monitorentwicklung entgangen?


----------



## tobibo (27. September 2011)

freibier47906 schrieb:
			
		

> Bin eben bei K&M Elektronik auf den LG Flatron E2441V. Da gibts in der Beschreibung die Bezeichnung WLED. Ist mir da in der Monitorentwicklung entgangen?



WLED steht für "White-Led-Backlight"

http://www.areadvd.de/hardware/2009/led_backlight.shtml


----------



## Semih91 (27. September 2011)

Der Unterschied, den ich zw. der S und BX-Serie feststellen konnte war, dass die BX-Serie mit mehr Möglichkeiten hinten (d.h. 2x HDMI + 1x VGA) ausgestattet ist, bei der S-Serie ist es entweder DVI und VGA oder 1x HDMI und VGA.


----------



## freibier47906 (7. Oktober 2011)

Hab den S24A350H seit gestern in Betrieb,und muß sagen,ich bin begeistert. Hatte vorher den alten SM 940N...also 19" in 4:3. Dagegen wirkt der jetzt natürlich riesig...und unglaublich scharf und kontrastreich.


----------

